# signs of impending labor?



## lexbeach (Mar 6, 2002)

I am feeling like I did when I was first pregnant, but didn't *know* yet (when it was still too soon to test). I obsessed over every little symptom. Now I'm doing the same thing as I sit here waiting to go into labor. The thing is, I don't even know what to be looking for. Aside from losing the mucus plug and the baby dropping, what are the signs that the end is near? I am assuming that it is different for every pregnancy, but what did you experience? If you too are in the sitting around waiting stage, what are you experiencing?

The past couple of days my breasts have been feeling increasingly sore. They haven't felt this way since the first trimester. Also I am just feeling kind of pre-menstrual in general. I cry so easily. I'm not sad, just emotional. But really extreme. Could these be signs????

Thanks for humoring me, mamas.

Lex


----------



## JavaJerri (Mar 20, 2002)

I'm thinking symptoms of pre labor are different for everyone and every pregnancy. I did loose my mucas plug with my first ds but nothing happened after that. Unlike you, I wasn't hoping to not deliver before a certain time; I was just praying to not be pregnant anymore! Second ds, nothing at all happened that would have seemed to signal labor. I got in this weird mindset that I was going to be pregnant forever and truely believed it! I have to say that the only thing that kept me sane was keeping my mind off of it and staying busy. If I had been stuck in bed like you are, I would have been obsessing about EVERYTHING. The little crack in the ceiling, whether or not the tuna cassarole from last Friday had been thrown out, what the hell I was thinking when I decided to have children(I still have this one from time to time) It helps for me to think in terms of "wow, by Memorial Day I'll have a 4 month old" or by this time next year, I'll have a toddler (Course this one may be to scary to even think about) Anyway, sorry about the rambling post, just wanted to let you know I'm thinking about you. I get excited when anyone (except me) is having twins. Best of luck to you and keep coming back here if it helps pass the time.









Jerri


----------



## chellemarie (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm due a week from tomorrow and I'm sure I'll be pregnant for the rest of my life. Apparently, I have a really cool uterus babies find super kick-ass to hang out in.

I'm having some good BH, or at least, I think that's what they are. I haven't seen a sign of my MP. I have noticed I'm more emotional (either crying or screaming) but I'm thinking that's because I'm not sleeping (preggo carpal tunnel). I did notice this morning that my breasts feel a bit tender...nothing like at the beginning, but it's noticeable.

I'm not helping you, am I? I'm just complaining.

I think you're feeling the normal nearing-the-end sensations. I don't think that any of them mean impending labor. I think there's a stage of physical and emotional discomfort that prepares you for not being pregnant anymore. Gearing up for the next stage.

Good luck! Usually I feel selfish when I say this but in your case, I really DO hope I deliver before you. Keep them babies in there, mommy!


----------



## Rollermommy (Jul 1, 2002)

Right with ya on the "emotional" part. On monday I heard part of the "I have a dream" speech on the radio and cryed my eyes out in the parking lot of wal-mart for 20 min. I have also resigned myself to being pregnant forever. Everyone keeps saying "it will be soon", but "soon" is just some random moment in time floating around out there. Valentines Day is soon! Spring will be here soon! I think I lost my mucus plug about a week ago. Also, I've been feeling nauseous (sp?) and like I have bad PMS but I've been feeling like that for 3 wks. It hurts to sit down, feels like all my insides are on the verge of falling out. And I've been having some nipple tenderness the last couple of days. So if I happen to go into labor sometime soon you might experience some or all or more of these. Not much help, I know. BTW, LaLa the moderator of the diapering forum went into labor today and they said she was feeling really nauseous this morning. So maybe there's hope for me yet!


----------



## snuffles (Apr 11, 2002)

my last pregnancy, the only one that i went into labor on my own-- the last week or so i was really PMS'y. also my breasts were sore and leaked colostrum like crazy!! also losing a little bit of weight at the end.


----------

